# Nightmare of my life (after the accident and in the hospital)



## Marlea Warlea (Apr 27, 2010)

We were all talking, and Clare was driving even though all of us knew very well that she was well over the limit and shouldn't be driving.
I was beginning to that getting a taxi would of been the best option. Only now I realise speeding cars, teenage girls, parties, alchahol and a tree do _not_ go well together.
"Clare.. CLARE WATCH THE ROAD!" Mickayla screamed panicked. And that was the last thing I heard before blackness...
*...​*When I regained consiesness, I heard the sound of someone screaming, the kind of scream that you hear in the horror movies, when someones about to die. I tried to figure out who the noise was coming from, then I realised how much my dry throat hurt and that the ear piercing scream was coming from me. My legs hurt, and bad. I couldn't remember anything, the last thing I could remember was Micky screaming at Clare. That was when I realised that the others could be hurt too. I looked infront of me, and instantly I wish I hadn't. Clare's limp body hanging out the door, her eyes still half opened. I screamed even louder, and fat tears made their way down my face. I was scared to look at anyone else, to see if, like Clare, they too were just a lifeless body,but my better instincts made me look.
Kate, who had shotgunned front, was awake, but the only movement she made was blinking her mascared lashes every now and then, I was wondering if she thought I was dead. Her right arm was twisted in an odd way, a way that made my stomach churn. On my left I saw Micky, her eyes were closed lightly and she didn't move. I nearly screamed again, scream at God for taking them, one was more then enough, but why? Why both? But I had to confirm my nightmare thought, so I placed a shaking hand under her nose, and warm air blew on my shaking wrist. _Thank God_, _thankyou, thankyou for not taking her too._
What felt like hours past, none of us moving, I didn't think I had the ability to move much more then my arm. While I was laying there, I thought about what might happen in the next 30 seconds, 1 minute, 10 minutes. Would I even be here in 10 minutes, or will I just become a lifeless body? That was when I again lost consiousness.

_"Clare... Oh my God, Clare... CLARE...THE TREE!" _I awoke to the sound of screaming and clashing metal, and then the dead silence of the hospital room. _It was only a dream _I told myself. And then I noticed the hospital bed I was in, and realised that if this was a dream, I must be still in it, but if it w_as _a dream why did it hurt so much? there was a strange feeling in my legs, looking down, I froze. _My legs... What legs? I didn't have any legs_, I saw two limbs, cut at the knee. _What had happened? Why was I here? _I didn't understand anything, the only thing I did understand is that this wasn't a dream, it couldn't get much more real.
And then it all came back, I remembered it so well, it was like it happened all over again. The car crash took my legs, and Clare's life. _Was Mickayla okay? And what about kate's terribly bent arm? Did she loose that too like I lost my legs?_ Thousands of horrible thoughts flooded through my brain, and with each thought another part of me inside died. I was so convinsed that all my nightmarish thoughts were real. 
While unintentionally thinking about Clare's half opened eyes, a nurse came in and smiled at me, I didn't feel like smiling, so instead of returning her smile, I glared at her. I was upset and angry that she could be smiling at this time, and in front off me! She might of well of been laughing, laughing and pointing at my used-to-be-legs.
She examined me and again gave off her irritating smile. She told me things would be hard for a start but I would get used to it. I didn't want to talk about that, not now, not ever. "Please _don't _talk to me about that...ever," I said, looking her directly in the eye so she knew I was serious. "Now can you please tell me where my friends are, they were in the accident too. Katie and Mickayla," I kept looking at her pale eyes. "Please." I finished off. She looked at me for a while, and it me think of the worst, that maybe my horrible imagination was infact, not imagining it but predicting what was to be told to me about them. That was when she walked out of the room, and before I had time to question why she had just left me here without an answer, she came back in, followed closely by Mickayla and Kate. 
For the first time since the accident I smiled, although it was a slightly forced smile. I saw Kate's bandage arm, yet she was still smiling. Mickayla had a cut on her forehead, and a bandage over her eye, yet she was still smiling. Our best friend wasn't even on earth anymore, yet I was the only one who had salty tears streaming down my face.


----------



## lucky2008 (Aug 17, 2010)

Is this a true story? If so wow, I'm sorry for what has happened to you.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Marlea Warlea (Apr 27, 2010)

Oh god no, no no no no no. lol


----------



## lucky2008 (Aug 17, 2010)

Oh well go story then
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Marlea Warlea (Apr 27, 2010)

haha thanks


----------



## mystykat (Dec 4, 2011)

Holy wow instense! I thought this was real..phew.. Great writing though.


----------



## Marlea Warlea (Apr 27, 2010)

Lol thankyou
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Almond Joy (Dec 4, 2011)

I thought this was true... It scared me silly!!!!


----------



## Marlea Warlea (Apr 27, 2010)

lol you and everyone else


----------



## Gallop On (May 1, 2011)

Keep going


----------



## littleredridinghood (Jan 5, 2012)

It's really good. If you want some more details, realistic details, I have a ton to off about losing limbs. What it's like in the hospital, the different machines, the atmosphere etc. my brother in law lost 3 limbs a year ago, and I spent a long while in the hospital with him and my sister. I think I could offer some good details that would make this story even more realistic. Just pm me. Great writing!


----------

